# Favorite western saddle pad



## BarrelRace4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm looking to buy a nice new saddle pad for my western saddle and I'm trying to figure out what the best kind would be. What's your favourite and why? (eg. gel, memory foam, felt, wool, etc.) I hate the saddle blankets cause I find that all they do is bunch up under the saddle. 

This is the kinda saddle pad I was of:
https://www.lammles.com/product_info.php/cPath/29_54/products_id/1532


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I have to say, I just purchased a Diamond Wool felt contoured cowboy pad from NRS World on the recommendation of another member here (smrobs) and I am hooked!! It is beautiful quality and was only $80. I got the 1/2" thickness because I don't need anything thicker than that (if I did get thicker, my saddle wouldn't fit).

Shop Diamond Wool Contoured Cowboy Pad


----------



## BarrelRace4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I have to say, I just purchased a Diamond Wool felt contoured cowboy pad from NRS World on the recommendation of another member here (smrobs) and I am hooked!! It is beautiful quality and was only $80. I got the 1/2" thickness because I don't need anything thicker than that (if I did get thicker, my saddle wouldn't fit).
> 
> Shop Diamond Wool Contoured Cowboy Pad


Interesting! That is much cheaper. Did you order it online?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep! Ordered it from that site, actually. I ordered it last Friday (the 18th) and I got it on Wednesay (the 23rd). It shipped from two states away and cost me $17 in shipping. Super impressed with both the quality of the pad and the fast shipping.

Diamond also makes all different sorts of pads in a variety of thicknesses, all at really reasonable prices. http://www.diamondwoolpads.com/products


----------



## BarrelRace4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Yep! Ordered it from that site, actually. I ordered it last Friday (the 18th) and I got it on Wednesay (the 23rd). It shipped from two states away and cost me $17 in shipping. Super impressed with both the quality of the pad and the fast shipping.
> 
> Diamond also makes all different sorts of pads in a variety of thicknesses, all at really reasonable prices. Diamond Wool Pads - Products


Worst part of being in Canada is ordering things from US websites haha shipping sucks. But I think I'll look into those ones, thanks! You're fabulous!


----------



## Altalefty (Apr 14, 2014)

If you are in Alberta Irvine's has a lot of different pads in their store. One pad worth checking out is they have wool pads that may be homemade and not sure what they are called. My aunt used to make them and they last for years and work very well. She made me a couple at the end but she made them too thick and they didn't work for me. The one's they had in the store look like a good thickness. Not sure how to describe the pad but they have a whole bunch of clumps of wool. I bought a CSI pad a few months ago and have been pleased with it so far, so didn't buy the pad from Irvine's. But they have a lot of different pads there so it is easy to compare them.


----------



## Altalefty (Apr 14, 2014)

I have one of the pads in your link, and it worked great for a couple horses I had, but with the saddles and the two horses I have now they both move better with a professionals choice pad, and even better with the csi. Haven't had any long rides on hot days to see how the csi perform.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

If you have the money 5Star and CSI are good ones. The Diamond pads are great for the price!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm a believer in 5 Star pads. I won't ever buy anything else! They fit the horse great and they hold up to years of use (and cleaning!).


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I was blown away by the noticeable improvement in my horse's movement in my 5 Star pad.

I always look for a shaped/contoured pad to accommodate the curved shape of a horse's withers-to-back, and I want a solid, not floppy/flimsy construction. 5 Star and Diamond Wool have the sturdy feel I like.

I refuse to put gel or memory foam on my horse. The fact that they move/mold seems like they'd actually cause pressure points from shifting, and offer less support to areas they move/mold away from. Also, gel takes on the temperature it's surrounded by - between the horse's body heat and the Texas sun, I imagine a horse could be miserably hot.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

irvings and jones boys both sell diamond wool pads(just bought one, love it!)

Irvings has free shipping too.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

BarrelRace4Life said:


> Worst part of being in Canada is ordering things from US websites haha shipping sucks.


At the moment the exchange rate sucks as well don't forget, just bought an item from someone down there, she wanted $90 including shipping, I haggled down to $80, when I actually paid, turned out to be $88 CAD :evil: I'm hoping that I don;t get dinged import duties as well.

As to saddle pads, another 5 Star convert here, LOVE them. I was in Cowtown the other day and they are moving stock around, so there is a big pile of saddle pads, closed my eyes and felt each one, picked out the 5 Star with my eyes closed. It felt like such a lot of money to spend, but it was so worth it.

If it is just not in the budget, then a felt contour pad is my starting point, will never buy a flat pad to go on a curved back again!


----------



## BarrelRace4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

You guys have all been great, I'm going to look into a few of them! I definitely would rather spend a little more to get a good quality pad that my horse and I both like. Also it's great to know that Irvine's has free shipping!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Why wool?*

Im noticing a trend with all the saddle pads listed here. Most of you really like wool made pads. Is there a reason why you go towards that specific material over other types?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Wool wicks away sweat and will eventually mold to your horse's back shape.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KbarT (Mar 24, 2014)

Here is a site that explains some of the differences in saddle pads. Personally, I really like the 5 Star saddle pads as well, and Diamond is a close second. 

How to choose the proper saddle pad
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I also love my diamond wool pad! I ended up selling my western saddle, but I didn't sell the pad in case I get another in the future!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Reinsman wool pad, exact same quality of the 5 Star and about $60 less. As GH did, I felt all of the pads, those two were almost identical.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

I am surprised that nobody has mentioned the Classic Equine wool felt pad. Mine is 1inch thick and is 31x32. It is contoured and has a cut out for the withers, plus has a split design that helps the pad move with my horse. It is grey, the leather on it is a dark brown.

I bought it for $135 at the county fair from a tack/boot stand. Best saddle pad I have ever bought or used. I love it! It is pricey, but looking for a used one in good condition will lower that price quite a bit.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I love my equipedic. They are pricey, but worth it.


----------



## kaitlynbowles (Sep 30, 2013)

I just bought a diamond wool contour pad while State Line Tack was having a 15% off sale, and I am in love with it. If you don't want to spend over $100, they are a great option.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The color of the felt is often a clue as to how much synthetic has been added. Brown tones generally denote 100% wool felt. Black and white have considerable synthetic. My preference is a 1/2" 100% wool pad with a thick wool blanket on top. The blanket is 100% wool and weighs 5 lbs. Pads that are too thick don't benefit the horse. as they alter saddle fit.


----------



## dbranch (Sep 18, 2014)

5 star pads are my favourite by far, I also like my impact gel, best ever pad and classic equine esp pad.


----------

